# Aurora Borealis



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 23, 2007)

A time-lapse video showing the aurora borealis on the night of September 24, 2006 in British Columbia, Canada.

[video=youtube;qIXs6Sh0DKs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qIXs6Sh0DKs[/video]


----------



## Megaloo (Nov 23, 2007)

Just beautiful. I have to say, I do enjoy watching the stars in the background. It is awesome to see the slow spin and the shooting stars. Thank you for sharing that with us. I could watch that for a long time.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 24, 2007)

You're welcome! I've never seen the Northern Lights in person myself but hope to one day. They were seen in Fredericksburg, VA once famously, as I recall from _Gods and Generals_, which also quotes George Eliot:



> A human life, I think, should be well rooted in some spot of a native land, where it may get the love of tender kinship for the face of the earth, for the labors men go forth to, for the sounds and accents that haunt it, for whatever will give that early home a familiar and unmistakable difference amidst the future widening of knowledge. The best introduction to astronomy, is to think of the nightly heavens as a little lot of stars belonging to one's own homestead.



There's nothing like watching the heavens above in the night sky. To God be the glory!


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Nov 25, 2007)

There just as awsome if not more so in person. Thank you for the video!!


----------



## DMcFadden (Nov 25, 2007)

"The heavens declare the glory of God, and the sky proclaims the work of His hands."


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Nov 25, 2007)

I thought this thread was going to be about some hippie baby turned emergent churchgoer.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 22, 2008)

A view of the Aurora Borealis from the International Space Station on March 21, 2008:


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Mar 22, 2008)

Awsome picture its amazing how something so dangerous is yet so beautiful!!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 24, 2008)

Scientists Unveil Discovery About the Northern Lights - washingtonpost.com (July 24, 2008)


----------



## Mushroom (Jul 24, 2008)

I saw them once while driving a truck up Interstate 81 through Pennsylvania back in '05. My 10 year old son was in the sleeper, so I woke him up, as us Virginians never get to see them. It was the only time I ever did... like moving curtains of white light. Very cool.


----------



## Kevin (Jul 24, 2008)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> You're welcome! I've never seen the Northern Lights in person myself but hope to one day. They were seen in Fredericksburg, VA once famously, as I recall from _Gods and Generals_, which also quotes George Eliot:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You are wlcome to come up for a visit any time Andrew. We will house and feed you (just ask Pastor Dyck!)


----------



## JohnGill (Jul 25, 2008)

*Aurora Shmora*

Living in Fairbanks, AK we see the aurora every winter. For nine months. At -40F. Generally when running from our house to our car and from our running car to the store.

If you're far enough away from the city up here you can actually hear the aurora. It makes a strange crackling noise. And of course every winter we have a bunch of Japanese tourists for the aurora.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 25, 2008)

This picture was taken in the Denali National Park on September 3, 2006:


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 25, 2008)

Kevin said:


> VirginiaHuguenot said:
> 
> 
> > You're welcome! I've never seen the Northern Lights in person myself but hope to one day. They were seen in Fredericksburg, VA once famously, as I recall from _Gods and Generals_, which also quotes George Eliot:
> ...



I would love to take you up on that kind offer one day dv, Kevin!


----------



## a mere housewife (Jul 25, 2008)

how _beautiful_.


----------



## JohnGill (Jul 25, 2008)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> This picture was taken in the Denali National Park on September 3, 2006:



Did you get to see it go pink and blue? Occasionally there is a little white mixed. Looks like someone stirring an art palette.


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle (Jul 25, 2008)

Amazing image. 



VirginiaHuguenot said:


> This picture was taken in the Denali National Park on September 3, 2006:


----------



## jaybird0827 (Jul 25, 2008)

Awesomeness.

There was some sunspot activity in 2003 or 2004 and we got a brief viewing of the aurora near York, PA.

It was like a deep red curtain and to look out at the panorama reminded me of something out of Star Trek.

If you view the following, something like it shows up around 0:38.

[video=youtube;yYQxwRWokYQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yYQxwRWokYQ&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Wannabee (Jul 25, 2008)

The Southern hemisphere puts on a pretty good show too.

[video=youtube;icugqEEOgkg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=icugqEEOgkg[/video]

Picasa Web Albums - Rob - Backgrounds


----------



## Mushroom (Jul 25, 2008)

jaybird0827 said:


> Awesomeness.
> 
> There was some sunspot activity in 2003 or 2004 and we got a brief viewing of the aurora near York, PA.
> 
> ...


It must have been 2004, because that would be when I saw it up your way. I had the year wrong. It was just awesome.


----------



## JohnGill (Jul 25, 2008)

*University of Alaska Fairbanks*

Somewhere on the UAF website there is a link to high quality lithographs you can buy of the Aurora. There should be a gallery online for you to choose from. There are also videos of you can buy from the Denali State Park website. (AKA Mt. McKinley)


----------

